# Is Concan Texas Safe to Hunt????



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have heard recently that the Concan area is plagued with robberies. Armed robbers with guns and such. I was thinking of looking at a lease down there, but I am not sure with all that is going on down there. Seems like a war zone to me. What do ya'll think? Has anybody been down there recently? Is it worth taking the risk for a deer?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Janet Napolitano says it's perfectly safe....nothing to look at....just keep walking. Of course she won't go there.


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Maybe they were talking about Cancun, Mexico not Concan by the Frio river. I have a good friend who has a ranch between Garner and Leakey and he has not said anything, we go to Concan along with about 50,000 others every summer with our familes and have never heard of a problem.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haven't heard of any problems with Concan. I agree with the previous poster sounds like someone confused Concan with Cancun.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

RogerB said:


> Haven't heard of any problems with Concan. I agree with the previous poster sounds like someone confused Concan with Cancun.


I agree, tambien


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Seriously.......he meant Concan, Texas...

http://www.clrsearch.com/Concan_Demographics/TX/Crime-Rate


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Bukkskin said:


> I have heard recently that the Concan area is plagued with robberies. Armed robbers with guns and such. I was thinking of looking at a lease down there, but I am not sure with all that is going on down there. Seems like a war zone to me. What do ya'll think? Has anybody been down there recently? Is it worth taking the risk for a deer?


If you decide against it, do you mind passing along the contact info. on the lease?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

I heard there was an armed bank robbery in Concan yesterday... unfortunate if true


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> Seriously.......he meant Concan, Texas...
> 
> http://www.clrsearch.com/Concan_Demographics/TX/Crime-Rate


But the chart says Concan is not part of the stats. Admittedly those aren't the best of numbers but run a comparison against other counties and it's not any more dangerous than most. Still, I haven't heard of armed gangs in or around the Concan area. Not saying they're not there just haven't heard any reports


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

rsparker67 said:


> I heard there was an armed bank robbery in Concan yesterday... unfortunate if true


Yep unfortunate. But again. There are banks robbed every day in big towns and small. That shouldn't be a reason to pass on a good hunting lease


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

rsparker67 said:


> I heard there was an armed bank robbery in Concan yesterday... unfortunate if true


gotta be them danged Newton Boys again
they musta hit the branch of the Frio bank


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

RogerB said:


> But the chart says Concan is not part of the stats.


No, it is part of the stats. The stats are for the county that Concan is in, but no stats are released just for "downtown" Concan.

By the way, the town's name is thought to come from the Mexican card game "Conquian" which was corrupted to "**** Can" and then to "Concan".

Not to be confused with Cancun, Mexico...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

kweber said:


> gotta be them danged Newton Boys again
> they musta hit the branch of the Frio bank


:rotfl:
Folks are still looking for the money they claim to have buried


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> No, it is part of the stats. The stats are for the county that Concan is in, but no stats are released just for "downtown" Concan.
> 
> ]


Yep. My misread.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

it's under a flat, white rock NW of San Antonio.



and even tho I havent been to Concan in about at least a year, there wernt no bank there....




cept fer th' riverbank.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

kweber said:


> I havent been to Concan in about at least a year, there wernt no bank there....
> 
> cept fer th' riverbank.


Dang, they stole the river bank????

Actually, Concan has a branch of the First State Bank of Uvalde.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

kweber said:


> it's under a flat, white rock NW of San Antonio.
> 
> and even tho I havent been to Concan in about at least a year, there wernt no bank there....
> 
> cept fer th' riverbank.


Yeah, the bank has been there several years, also houses the post office, between neal's and river rd


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

The stats look like they are for the county, which includes Uvalde. Do they break them down more, by zipcode?


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> Yeah, the bank has been there several years, also houses the post office, between neal's and river rd


I was up there when it happened,and your location is spot on.They hit my place because they knew I wasn't there...I'm just a weekender. They hit 4 places in Rio Frio and 4 more in Utopia in the last week according to LEO. search stolen kawasaki mule for pics


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Our Gov't is winning. They preach fear so much that folks just look for a chance to be afraid.

Sorry but crime is everywhere. Not hunting in Concan for the crime reason is not a good reason.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> I have heard recently that the Concan area is plagued with robberies. Armed robbers with guns and such. I was thinking of looking at a lease down there, but I am not sure with all that is going on down there. Seems like a war zone to me. What do ya'll think? Has anybody been down there recently? Is it worth taking the risk for a deer?


Why are you messing with these people, get back on the short pony and find those big Mexico brutes, I heard the area between Christine and Jourdanton has been overtaken by road hunters----any truth to that?? rs


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> Dang, they stole the river bank????
> 
> Actually, Concan has a branch of the First State Bank of Uvalde.


wow, I did not know that. 
but there's been a huge build-up in that area over the last 20yrs so I'm not really suprised.
rual theft is a big problem everywhere.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

The last time I was in Concan there was nothing there but the Post Office/store and Neil's. When I saw the bank robbery thread I was thinkin it must be a mistake. Guess I was wrong. When I was a kid we camped at Neil's a lot. I hear that you aren't allowed to camp down by the river any more. I saw cars up in the trees once. My Dad always drilled us on what to do if the flash floods came while we were there. Thank goodness it never happened. All of us kids loved that place. Good memories.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Why are you messing with these people, get back on the short pony and find those big Mexico brutes, I heard the area between Christine and Jourdanton has been overtaken by road hunters----any truth to that?? rs


  Well somebody caught the sarcasm in my thread. LOL.

RioFrio, sorry about your mule and all your stuff getting stolen. I was just jacking around with this thread, I didn't know they had got you too.
But, by those stats that Avianquest found it's actually kinda rough out there compared with other areas.hwell:
I guess I'll just keep hunting where I'm at.
The bank did get robbed though.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Been staying in Concan for years during dove season. No issues with theft or bad guys.


----------



## Tafrica Outdoor Adventure (Apr 5, 2011)

I have never heard of any problems around the Concan area actually think its pretty safe place to hunt


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

I lived in Uvalde for 26 years and believe that the stats mainly pertain "TO" the city of Uvalde, not Concan. Although there's crime everywhere, I'd rather live outside of Uvalde.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> Well somebody caught the sarcasm in my thread. LOL.
> 
> RioFrio, sorry about your mule and all your stuff getting stolen. I was just jacking around with this thread, I didn't know they had got you too.
> But, by those stats that Avianquest found it's actually kinda rough out there compared with other areas.hwell:
> ...


You see now this was a joke by Bukk because of all the crazy posts about hunting in Mexico being dangerous, so it was tongue and cheek about Concan being dangerous, I will say it did indeed crack me up. rs


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

get a bigger gun


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

My inlaws live there and there has definately been some theft/burglaries over the last few years. If I had a vacation home there it certainly wouldnt be decked out with high dollar stuff.


----------



## moser (Feb 9, 2007)

*Concan limits*

New 2011-12 Concan Hunting limits by species:

Floaters -4 per day
Canoers - 2 per day
Kayakers - 1 red, 2 yellow, 3 brown, tan, or green
Bird Watchers - 5 per day
Michelob Ultra Drinkers - 3 per day
Garner State Park campers - 4 per day
Looky Loos - 6 per day
Drunks tourists - no limit
20 Per day combined, 40 in possesion


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Concan*

OK last couple of years I keep hearing about this place called _Concan_ that I never heard mentioned all my life as a native Texan. It is not even indexed on my 2008 Road Atlas. But I found it and it is right next to places I have heard of and/or been to in my youth like Garner State Park and Leakey where I went to church camp a loooong time ago.

So, I guess what us older folks call the Garner SP or Leakey area the younger folks call "Concan". Is that about it?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> OK last couple of years I keep hearing about this place called _Concan_ that I never heard mentioned all my life as a native Texan. It is not even indexed on my 2008 Road Atlas. But I found it and it is right next to places I have heard of and/or been to in my youth like Garner State Park and Leakey where I went to church camp a loooong time ago.
> 
> So, I guess what us older folks call the Garner SP or Leakey area the younger folks call "Concan". Is that about it?


no, Concan has been around even among us older folk  - "back in the day" Concan was home to some summer camps for girls and boys. 
Garner State Park is different - now - you MAY have gone to church camp at Concan - and just didn't realize it was not Garner. Possible. Growing up, and working some of my summers on a ranch near Camp Wood - Garner SP was the gathering place for kids from Camp Wood, Leakey, Montel, Rocksprings.
http://www.tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/hnc84

Johnboat - like you, I didn't know Concan existed I just considered everything around Garner as part of Garner.


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

lol It looks like you live in Houston right... Why are you worried about Concan ? Thats like being from Denver Harbor and worried about going to Galena Park.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> Been staying in Concan for years during dove season. No issues with theft or bad guys.


Until 2 days ago. Just got back from our annual dove hunt and we always stay in Concan. One of group was in the house when the back door opened and he heard two guys talking. He yelled at them and they took off.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> Until 2 days ago. Just got back from our annual dove hunt and we always stay in Concan. One of group was in the house when the back door opened and he heard two guys talking. He yelled at them and they took off.


Hard to believe any crime around there, i doubt theres a household that doesnt have a gun or 10 in them, but yeah have some family that has a ranch near Rio Frio and every few years someone would go around shooting feeders/stands. Probably teenagers, but still.

My Dad grew up in Concan during the summer back in the late 40's/50's. Cool little 'town'


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we had a lease in Concan for a few years, petty theft by illegals of food and drink

some petty theft of stands and feeders


some folks out that way that want to "stay under the radar" and not be seen , but no diff. than east tx actually


----------

